# Das habt Ihr heute verpasst: Wichtige News und Artikel auf PCGames.de



## PCGamesRedaktion (27. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das habt Ihr heute verpasst: Wichtige News und Artikel auf PCGames.de* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Das habt Ihr heute verpasst: Wichtige News und Artikel auf PCGames.de


----------



## Batze (27. September 2015)

Und wer stellt diese Liste zusammen der Tops.
Also auf Platz 1 eine News ohne Kommentar. Toll

Na ok, der Werberubel muss wohl mal wieder rollen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wer stellt diese Liste zusammen der Tops.
> Also auf Platz 1 eine News ohne Kommentar. Toll
> 
> Na ok, der Werberubel muss wohl mal wieder rollen.



Das geht wohl nach Klicks. Welche News von den Leuten am meisten angeklickt/angeschaut wurde.


----------



## DerBloP (5. Mai 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das geht wohl nach Klicks. Welche News von den Leuten am meisten angeklickt/angeschaut wurde.




Und wer schaut was, wiiiiiieesoooo?
DAS SIND DOCH DIE WICHTIGEN FRAGEN!!!!!
ICH WILL ALLES WISSEN!
Und NEIN wer bestimmt die WICHTIGEN NEWS!
ICH WILL NICHT GEZWUNGEN SEIN AUS EINEM "aber alle machen es"...
ICH WILL FAKTEN! HARTE FAKTEN#! ICH WILL ALLES HASHTAG#TAGTAG#HASH 
EINFACH ALLES!!!!!!!!!!!!

Öhmmm wo war ich stehen geblieben, ahhh Bier...


----------



## Jan8419 (4. November 2017)

Halli Hallo eine kleine Frage wurden eigentlich schon die Preise vom 25 Jubi verlost?


----------



## Batze (9. November 2018)

Was haben wir verpasst bei PCgames, auf jeden Fall keine Gamer News zu PC Spielen. Und sowas in den sagen wir mal "  6 Uhr Nachrichten" auf der Top. 
Wie kann sowas wieder nach oben kommen? Und da Wundert man sich das es hier so bergab geht!


----------



## Loosa (9. November 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie kann sowas wieder nach oben kommen?



Weil die letzten Tage hier reihenweise Spammer gepostet hatten.



> Und da Wundert man sich das es hier so bergab geht!



Jetzt halten wir beide den Thread oben.


----------



## LostViking (4. Oktober 2019)

Was PC Games wohl heute verpasst hat: Red Dead Redemption 2 wurde für Pc angekündigt und kommt am 5 November.


----------



## Theumis (23. September 2020)

LostViking schrieb:


> Was PC Games wohl heute verpasst hat: Red Dead Redemption 2 wurde für Pc angekündigt und kommt am 5 November.



Öhm, nice. Danke dafür!


----------



## bligg (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich warte immer noch das PC Games mal was über  wie ich finde Hammer Städte simulation Citystate II berichtet


----------



## Gemar (28. Juni 2022)

Was hat PC Games heute verpasst:

Den neuen Monkey Island Trailer, in dem Penisnase Guybrush enthüllt wird. xD

Ich glaube ja langsam das Return to Monkey Island einfach nur noch ein Gag ist.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2022)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> fleißig diskutiert (25 News mit 21 Kommentaren)



ca. 0,8 comments pro news würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als "fleißig diskutiert" bezeichnen.


----------



## Rikibu (5. Januar 2023)

Beat Saber und Gran Tourismo 7 für PSVR2 bestätigt…aber ist wohl nicht angekündigt worden.


----------

